# New Build 1300-1400 CDN



## mello_newf (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey guys Im gonna be building a computer for a friend in a few days. His budget is $1300-$1400 CDN he wants a Core 2 Duo, XP, and a 20" monitor and need everything except a sound system (built in audio is fine) He says he will be playing a lot of *older games* on it and some newer games. It wont be hooked up to the internet or anything it will just be used for gaming. I was thinking of getting him a 8800 series card but I don't know how good they are with older games what do you all think? Well anyway just wanted to see what you guys could come up with with that budget ill be using tigerdirect.ca or NCIX.com to buy the parts.


----------



## mullered07 (Jul 15, 2007)

im not all that up on canadian exchange rate but im damn sure you wont get a quad core/8800 and a 24" monitor for that kind of money, whats that in us $ about 1100 ? 

edit: sorry 20" monitor but even at that u have no chance with that budget matey


----------



## mello_newf (Jul 15, 2007)

not 24" *20"*. And the Canadian dollar is at 95% so $1,400 CDN = $1,335.24 US

Edit I meant to put Core 2 Duo not quad lol I need more sleep. But if someone can make a quad work all the more power to you.


----------



## Chewy (Jul 15, 2007)

24" is kinda out of the question lol those go for 600+ $ Canadas currency is doing well its $0.945-0.956 to the USD, were startign to see this effect the market a bit.

 I'll see what I can muster up at nicx for ya right quick.

 Edit: does he have mouse keyboard, anything that he can salvage from his old computer??


----------



## Chewy (Jul 15, 2007)

Video card: 8800gts 640mb, $420.00 -$30MIR = $390.00
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=21406&vpn=640-P2-N821-AR&manufacture=eVGA&promoid=1020

PSU: Mushkin HP-550 $73
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=19508&vpn=550200&manufacture=MUSHKIN&promoid=1020

HD: seagate 320gb $82
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=18409&vpn=ST3320620AS&manufacture=Seagate&promoid=1020

Gigabyte ds-3 mobo (the simple solid overclocking mobo) $140
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=19635&vpn=GA-965P-DS3&manufacture=Gigabyte

Ram: Ncix always has nice weekly sales on ram. $140.00 -$30 MIR is what you can expect to pay.
http://www.ncix.com/products/index....002GK&manufacture=OCZ Technology&promoid=1020

CPU: with the upcoming price drops on July 22ed, you should be able to get a q6600 from nicx for $300

 So far $1155 not counting MIR.. + delivery for this will be about $50+ +14% taxes, so $1373.00 before MIR's... I think he should go with a 320mb gts it will do very well and save you $100 before MIR.. so that will make your price about $1273 leavin only $130 for monitor and case... I try and keep the quality of the parts high I dont like using cheaper parts.

I sudgest he get a monitor and case locally, so he does not pay alot of extra on shipping those big heavy things.


----------



## mullered07 (Jul 15, 2007)

mello_newf said:


> not 24" *20"*. And the Canadian dollar is at 95% so $1,400 CDN = $1,335.24 US



um did you read my edit before you reposted? i think not lol, as for meaning core 2 duo well that seems a bit more doable, reccomend a e4300 or similar just for the $ and the overclock potential not worth going higher on a budget when yo can have the perf of a e6700 easily


----------



## mello_newf (Jul 15, 2007)

mullered07 said:


> um did you read my edit before you reposted? i think not lol, as for meaning core 2 duo well that seems a bit more doable, reccomend a e4300 or similar just for the $ and the overclock potential not worth going higher on a budget when yo can have the perf of a e6700 easily



Didn't see the edit sorry.... And yeah I definitely need suggestions on the intel processor I have only ever had AMD systems. Oh and no ATi lol not a fan.


----------



## Chewy (Jul 15, 2007)

BUMP, The 8800gts/x's are always on the weekly sale at nicx, along with ram and hd's.

 you could aloso find a mobo for about $40 less than the ds-3 but it will not be as good of an overclocker or as durable.

 your goig to need a bit more funds, a case locally will cost you about $80 to start.. something like this will do http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=13954&vpn=CAC-T05-UW&manufacture=COOLERMASTER

 and a monitor will be about $230 @ futureshop on sale.


----------



## mello_newf (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanx Chewy. We will probably go down to tigerdirect to get a case and monitor. And I only get charged 6% tax with NCIX no pst.  Will most likely go with a 320mb 8800 but who knows he has a lot of money he could blow on a computer he just threw that price range at me lol...


----------



## Chewy (Jul 15, 2007)

icic humm if you have a TigerDirect locally maybe your better off getting it stright off them instead of paying shipping, they might even do a price match maybe (but that usually includes shipping fees).

 Well see what you can do, he might want to go with a x2 pci-e mobo and a bit better psu so he can get a second 8800gts down the road when one aint cutting it and overclock everything.

 If he wants that, make a new thread sometime and have people use tigerdirect.ca as where your going to buy.


----------



## mello_newf (Jul 16, 2007)

Ok so this is what I came up with. The total after mail in rebate = $1508.96 I bumped it up $100 should be alright ill see what he says. Please let me know where I can or should make changes without going any higher in price. And I may still get the monitor and case from elsewhere but it's really up to him what he wants to do. Maybe I should get a oem cpu and a better cooler so I can OC it Hummmm.


----------



## Chewy (Jul 16, 2007)

FROM WHAT iVE JSUT READ, Im not familiar with the 4xxx series of c2d the 4300 is a better chioce you will get the same oc with a good motherboard/ram as the 4400 both seem to top out around 3.5ghz. http://forum.ncix.com/forums/index...._id=23694&msgcount=8&overclockid=0#msg1331899

 Also if you were to get the e4300 from nicx they will give you a deal on the Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R for $148 thats the newer p35 series mobos that are better than the p965 series.

 Looks good.


----------

